# Scariest Pumpkin You'll Ever See



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Me and Mrs. Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one fine carving job, Doc!

You need to carve a pitchfork in there somewhere, a la "American Gothic"


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Pumpkin carving SKILLS!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No kidding. That is one mighty fine pumpkin.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very good ..
great carving job


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

One of the best carvings I've seen in a while.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow...that's some scary stuff!...NICE WORK


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Kewl!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. How long did that take you?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Making the pattern took about an hour, the actual carving about two hours, using a dremel.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*nice work*

Very nice work.I just love carving pumpkins.You are never too old to enjoy the holidays.


----------

